# Do yall really believe...



## Alex Navarro (May 1, 2011)

Do y'all really believe that totally forgetting about dp is the absolute way to get rid of it? Honestly. Is it that simple? And if so why do people have it for years. Just a curious thought.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Alex Navarro said:


> Do y'all really believe that totally forgetting about dp is the absolute way to get rid of it? Honestly. Is it that simple? And if so why do people have it for years. Just a curious thought.


For some, when you stop worrying yourself about it, and get busy with friends, fun, and positive things - they get better.

For most of the rest, at least they can feel better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Alex Navarro said:


> Do y'all really believe that totally forgetting about dp is the absolute way to get rid of it? Honestly. Is it that simple? And if so why do people have it for years. Just a curious thought.


why do people have it for years? because all they do is think about a non-existent illness. I think it's pretty logical. DP doesn't exist. It's an illusionary illness created by people who feel so overwhelming negative emotions that they can't imagine that it's nothing MORE than a negative emotion.

The denied pain/repressed anger/self-repressing/repressed desire is so strong that it comes back as body symptom, and the sufferer feels like there's somethinh wrong with him/her. But these people are healthy.

This is why they can not come up with an evidence that'd prove any dysfunction in people with DP. No motorical flaws, no heart problem, no mental disability, no hormonal problems, only SUBJECTIVE suffering.

Self-created. But not in the way that these people are whining (some of them do, but their "DP" is not whining), or they are weak (some of them are, but not because of their "DP"), they just can't believe that the symptom they feel is an unresolved emotion.

I don't like to get philosophical, but please realize that everytime you decide that you will get over DP, a thought is what pulls you back and why you feel bad again. Not a body pain, not a real disability, only a thought and fear.


----------



## Alex Navarro (May 1, 2011)

Wow, not to be like superstitious (if that's what this is) but after reading that I felt like dp relief. It's really hard to explain. But I guess me reading that kind of let me process more of what's going on. That's crazy. Idk. Weird.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Alex Navarro said:


> Wow, not to be like superstitious (if that's what this is) but after reading that I felt like dp relief. It's really hard to explain. But I guess me reading that kind of let me process more of what's going on. That's crazy. Idk. Weird.


Yes. "DP" is weird.

Again, I hate philosophy, but.. also try to realize that the conviction that you have DP/an illness/a mental illness/a spiritual shift/etc.. is shapeshifting.

Sometimes you're sure that you have DP because of the strange visual symtpoms, when you realize you vision is right, then you're sure because of the strange thoughts, after you realize there's nothing wrong with your thoughts, you're sure because you feel like you're not yourself, if that fails, then you're sure because of your headache, etc.. but "DP" has no stable leg. When you realize the falseness of a "DP" proof, another comes. When you're tired, then you think like "oh fuck it I don't get it but I'm sure there's a problem I feel it."

please read this site My link


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes, absolutely. When I spent all of my time on this forum and sitting in my house thinking about my dp, my dp was horrible. When I learned to just go live and focus outwardly and stopped thinking about dp at all, I'm almost recovered. I think the reason why people have dp for years depends entirely on individual situations. Whatever caused the dp (trauma, drugs, whatever), the level of stress and level of safety a person feels in their every day environment, personal biological factors. If dp has taught us and researchers one thing it's that it cannot be put in a box. Everyone gets it for different reasons, the severity is different from person to person, some people can take medication and get rid of it while medication just makes it worse for some people (me being one of them).


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Beliefs can sometimes be different from reality in meaningful ways. Believing my car keys are in my pocket, is sometimes not enough to start my car. Believing DP/DR does not exist will not make it go away.
Is DP or DR more obvious when you focus your attention on it? Surely. As it should.
Does DP or DR disappear because your focus is somewhere else? Not really. It has just been remanded to the background.
DP/DR may correlate to your distraction, but the underlying symptoms are there and
are revealed when you are no longer distracted.
I used to have a religious kind of connection with nature. My life's problems would fade
and I could find peace in the quiet forest. That changed when I began to experience neuro-psychiatric
symptoms. The peace and quiet of the forest became a contrast for my symptoms. 
The quiet of nature is no longer a refuge for me. I really miss the peace I knew before.
But, busy is good.! :0)


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Busy is def good. It's amazing. But I've worked 7 days weeks with DP, i've been go go go to the point it could not be residing in my conscious mind.... but of course that has not made it remit.

Any condition is worse when you focus on it. To me DP becomes vague when I'm not concentrated on it, but there is still something off. Maybe a deep repressed emotion..... nah, I am all the way on this being neurological.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

forestx5 said:


> Beliefs can sometimes be different from reality in meaningful ways. Believing my car keys are in my pocket, is sometimes not enough to start my car. Believing DP/DR does not exist will not make it go away.


And here comes a typical your-beliefs-are-only-beliefs-but-my-beliefs-are-the-truth guy.

I recovered totally, months ago, just to clarify.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Lowrey said:


> And here comes a typical your-beliefs-are-only-beliefs-but-my-beliefs-are-the-truth guy.
> 
> I recovered totally, months ago, just to clarify.


As the saying goes, you are entitled to your own beliefs. But, you are not entitled to
your own facts. You don't know why your symptoms appeared, or resolved. (Though you may believe you do).
The question is, whether you have established that DP/DR can be willed away.
Any placebo will work on transient symptoms. You are now a member of the "transient symptoms 
resolved club", with firm beliefs that you are responsible for your remission.
You may have also discovered the cure for the common cold. Those symptoms will resolve by themselves,
regardless of your beliefs. Don't let that stop you from publishing your cure.
Having said that, I am happy that your symptoms are gone and I respect your right to 
entertain your own beliefs. I just see a problem in promoting your experience as the answer to those 
experiencing DP/DR of a chronic nature.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

forestx5 said:


> As the saying goes, you are entitled to your own beliefs. But, you are not entitled to
> your own facts. You don't know why your symptoms appeared, or resolved. (Though you may believe you do).
> The question is, whether you have established that DP/DR can be willed away.
> Any placebo will work on transient symptoms. You are now a member of the "transient symptoms
> ...












I'm entitled to my own beliefs? thank you, Lord. and I guess you're entitled to your FACTS, right?

I'm recovered, please swallow it, even if your theories says it's impossible.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Couldn't be happier for you. Really!


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Alex Navarro said:


> Do y'all really believe that totally forgetting about dp is the absolute way to get rid of it? Honestly. Is it that simple? And if so why do people have it for years. Just a curious thought.


All depends on how you got it.

I suppose if you just thought yourself into DP, then you could just think yourself out of it. But if you took a bunch of drugs or something, just being realistic, it's not going to be so simple, you'd have to wait to heal over time.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Might be helpful to know what people who study depersonalization and derelaization think about etiology.
Google Books provides access to medical texts which discuss DP/DR.
Here is one link: http://books.google.com/books?id=pTyB-Cj-Z8IC&pg=PA184&dq=depersonalization+trauma&hl=en&ei=HSN9TqrFF4Tz0gGnqsgR&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CDkQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=depersonalization%20trauma&f=false


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Lowrey said:


> I'm recovered, please swallow it, even if your theories says it's impossible.


So you've recovered then, from this illusionary illness you created because you felt negative emotions? Good, I hope in the future now if you have negative emotions you don't confuse yourself again into thinking you have an illness that you don't have.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

gill said:


> So you've recovered then, from this illusionary illness you created because you felt negative emotions? Good, I hope in the future now if you have negative emotions you don't confuse yourself again into thinking you have an illness that you don't have.












you don't want to get better. you guys just want to bitch about how "serious" your condition is. that's the only conclusion you accept.

want it? have it.

pathetic.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you feel better now that you overcame your illusionary illness? Isn't it good to be able to recognize when you're just imagining things?


----------



## LookielooLeila (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't understand all these naysayers, most of whom don't suffer from depersonalization disorder, anyway, telling all these lies. Could it be that they are pushing their anti-anxiety/anti-panic programs and books? DP is a legitimate dissociative disorder recognized in the psychiatric community, albeit dismissed as extremely rare. Initially it was thought only to be associated with anxiety and depression, not to be an illness in its own right. New information has proven otherwise. Anyone who does even a moderate amount of research online can find books like _Feeling Unreal_ by Daphne Simeon and _Depersonalization A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome_ by Mauricio Sierra. I highly recommend both books. Might I also refer you to the *Depersonalization Research Unit, King's College London *(http://www.iop.kcl.ac.uk/departments/?locator=911&context=main). It is a world leader in research into depersonalization disorder. They even mention medications and cognitive behavioral therapy that have helped some people. Please look at the frequently asked questions on their home page. Wikipedia also gives tons of information on depersonalization and depersonalization disorder. 
I just wanted to share what has helped me. Depersonalization disorder is listed as one of many psychiatric conditions that can qualify you for disability. DEPERSONALIZATION DISORDER IS A REAL MENTAL ILLNESS! Please believe this and educate yourself. You may not just snap out of it or suddenly will yourself to be healed. Not everyone can come out of this free and clear and go on to "live" his or her life. Just live your life is not the answer for everyone. Some of us have to wait for something more.


----------



## nafthegr8903 (Jul 16, 2010)

I hate to be a complainer (so don't..but I deserve the right to complain) I feel that depersonalization many times comes from a lack of acknowledgement to your right to have your own emotions. T/f someone saying you can't complain and should just live your life is actually reinforcing what caused the dp in the first place: The lack of your right to be yourself..whatever you are in the moment. My life sucks right now. So I shouldn't bitch and complain. It's pathetic? I don't think so. I have a right to complain. I am a person too. Hopefully with the ability gained that it's safe to express myself I will regain myself...Think about that naysayers!!!!

don't understand why some people think that by being mean and saying suck it up they will make people's lives better. How about some sympathy???Does anyone really think for one second that a person given a choice b/t success and wallowing in despair would choose the latter??? People may be stupid, but almost all are not self destructive. It's only when they are stuck that they "wallow". Okay. Good! Glad I cleared that up! Now time for some more coffee so I have some energy!!!!(btw i'm a junior in college with a good GPA and am struggling with dp. I'm not doing nothing. But I can still complain and complain and complain. My life is a living hell. Maybe worse.)


----------



## nafthegr8903 (Jul 16, 2010)

I hate to be a complainer (so don't..but I deserve the right to complain) I feel that depersonalization many times comes from a lack of acknowledgment to your right to have your own emotions. T/f someone saying you can't complain and should just live your life is actually reinforcing what caused the dp in the first place: The lack of your right to be yourself..whatever you are in the moment. My life sucks right now. So I shouldn't bitch and complain???? It's pathetic???? I don't think so. I have a right to complain. I am a person too. Hopefully with the ability gained that it's safe to express myself I will regain myself...Think about that naysayers!!!!

I don't understand why some people think that by being mean and saying suck it up they will make people's lives better. How about some sympathy???Does anyone really think for one second that a person given a choice b/t success and wallowing in despair would choose the latter??? People may be stupid, but almost all are not self destructive. It's only when they are stuck that they "wallow". Okay. Good! Glad I cleared that up! Now time for some more coffee so I have some energy!!!!(btw i'm a junior in college with a good GPA and am struggling with dp. I'm not doing nothing. But I can still complain and complain and complain. My life is a living hell. Maybe worse.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

numbbbbbbbbbbbb said:


> I hate to be a complainer (so don't..but I deserve the right to complain) I feel that depersonalization many times comes from a lack of acknowledgment to your right to have your own emotions. T/f someone saying you can't complain and should just live your life is actually reinforcing what caused the dp in the first place: The lack of your right to be yourself..whatever you are in the moment. My life sucks right now. So I shouldn't bitch and complain???? It's pathetic???? I don't think so. I have a right to complain. I am a person too. Hopefully with the ability gained that it's safe to express myself I will regain myself...Think about that naysayers!!!!
> 
> I don't understand why some people think that by being mean and saying suck it up they will make people's lives better. How about some sympathy???Does anyone really think for one second that a person given a choice b/t success and wallowing in despair would choose the latter??? People may be stupid, but almost all are not self destructive. It's only when they are stuck that they "wallow". Okay. Good! Glad I cleared that up! Now time for some more coffee so I have some energy!!!!(btw i'm a junior in college with a good GPA and am struggling with dp. I'm not doing nothing. But I can still complain and complain and complain. My life is a living hell. Maybe worse.)


it's cool that you actually use my own arguments against me. great job. idiot.


----------

